# Al Capone vs Lucky Luciano



## Artful Lurker (Mar 23, 2012)

At the height of both their power, who would win in a all out war?

Al Capone - 

Lucky Luciano -


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 23, 2012)

Excellent thread. Lucky Luciano takes this. He was Basically the Most Powerful Mobster in the U.S. during his reign. He was the Chairman of the "Commission". Which was the council for the Mob families in America. Al Capone's Outfit was on the Commission but Luciano actually headed and Created the Commission. Along with help from his friend Meyer Lansky. Luciano took out the 2 Most powerful Mobsters in New York or Possibly America at the time before his reign. He took out Joe The Boss Masseria And Salvatore Maranzano. The of whom were fighting for the title of Boss of Bosses. When Luciano took them out, he organized the Families across the Nation under his new Council and split the New York Families into the 5 Families. His influence was great that the government while i. jail asked him to defend the New York Ports during WW2 from German Spies. Since he owned some of the ports through rackets and etc. He also had a flow of Drug money coming form overseas. Luciano takes this. Nobody ever made an attempt on his life. Only time was when he was beatup when he was young and gave him that Scar. Even though he was Chairman of Commission, Nibody ever got jealous or stupid enough to challenge his power. Luciano outclasses Al Capone and is very versatile Mobster. Luciano also had the Commissions Legendary "Murder Inc" A group of Specially chosen Executioners,Assassins who would go kill anyone in America if gave the order.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 23, 2012)

can we use Boardwalk empire versions for a second scenario ?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Mar 23, 2012)

lol I know some people who think the Chicago Outfit>>>>>>The Five Families 

Anyway this is very close I think Capone had more raw power (Money and Law) but Lucky pretty much knew everybody who was somebody but the reason Capone would probably win is because Lucky had many friends but still many enemies who would have sided with Capone in this situation simply because they had to compete with Lucky whereas Capone monopolized his territory

Basically I think the other families would side with Capone to eliminate their rival and Al doesn't have rival in his city that would even bother someone like him


----------



## raizen28 (Mar 23, 2012)

Artful Lurker said:


> lol I know some people who think the Chicago Outfit>>>>>>The Five Families
> 
> Anyway this is very close I think Capone had more raw power (Money and Law) but Lucky pretty much knew everybody who was somebody but the reason Capone would probably win is because Lucky had many friends but still many enemies who would have sided with Capone in this situation simply because they had to compete with Lucky whereas Capone monopolized his territory
> 
> Basically I think the other families would side with Capone to eliminate their rival and Al doesn't have rival in his city that would even bother someone like him


Yes I know what you mean. That is plausible. But the young Turks like Lucchese and Prime Minister Frank Costello alone would be a threat to Capone. Lucchese had a Powerful Family as Allies to the Luciano which you can say was the Most Powerful Familiy at the time Frank Costello had the brains,corruption, and business advantages. Most Powerful with Raw Power such as Joe The Boss Masseria  was killed by Luciano. Its gonna take more than raw power to beat him though. I would rank Joe The Boss over Capone in terms if Raw Power and Fear. He was a Mustache Pete after all. Luciano also had Joe adonis and The Vicious Vito Genovese. You will need a lot of brains and power to beat Luciano. Al Capone had brains but not enough. Tony Accrado had way more brains than Capone


----------



## Solrac (Mar 23, 2012)

Gangster Threads Are Awesome.


----------



## Heavenly King (Mar 24, 2012)

I like Al better but if it came down to it lucky takes this


----------

